# Nuovo matrimonio complicato, dopo divorzio



## Miky75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

*Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni. 
Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ciao!
Guarda che il forum si chiama tradimento.net non consiglilegali.net....
Benvenuto cmq!

Qualcuno di più serio e ferrato di me in materia ti risponderà....
Ma onestamente...per quale insano motivo tuo fratello su vuole risposare?
Non gli è bastato un matrimonio?
E i ragazzi sono tutti felici di questa nuova big family?
Immagino che in alcuni giorni saranno tutti e 5 sotto lo stesso tetto..avranno ognuno il suo spazio personale?
E tra domanda...
Tuo fratello e la nuova compagna erano amanti in precedenza?


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Guarda che il forum si chiama tradimento.net non consiglilegali.net....
> Benvenuto cmq!
> 
> ...


però un po' di avvocati qui dentro ci sono


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> *Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni.
> Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


I figli so’ figli.
Non vi è una acquisizione automatica di paternità.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> però un po' di avvocati qui dentro ci sono


E va beh anche ingegneri...
Mo chiedo anche io un consulto


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E va beh anche ingegneri...
> Mo chiedo anche io un consulto


peccato non ci siano medici


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> peccato non ci siano medici


Scapperebbero a gambe levate
O meglio...ci saranno sicuramente...ma evitano di palesarsi come tali


----------



## ivanl (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> peccato non ci siano medici


ci sono io, sono pure meglio


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci sono io, sono pure meglio


su quello non ci piove   
tanto che ci sei... ho la tosse...


----------



## ivanl (3 Gennaio 2023)

solo quella? Altri sintomi?


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> solo quella? Altri sintomi?


no, solo quella
non propormi sciroppi "alternativi"


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> *Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni.
> Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


A livello legale non credo
Dopodiché chi glielo fa fare mi sembra la domanda che dovrebbe porsi


----------



## ivanl (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> no, solo quella
> non propormi sciroppi "alternativi"


Solo chimica, io, lo sai 
Se non te l'ha portata a casa tua figlia, se è stizza e hai smesso con altri antiinfiammatori, proverei con il Flomax. Se è catarro, vai di fluimucil aerosol o compresse da sciogliere, se preferisci. Agli sciroppi non credo troppo, mai serviti a nulla


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Solo chimica, io, lo sai
> Se non te l'ha portata a casa tua figlia, se è stizza e hai smesso con altri antiinfiammatori, proverei con il Flomax. Se è catarro, vai di fluimucil aerosol o compresse da sciogliere, se preferisci. Agli sciroppi non credo troppo, mai serviti a nulla


    non hai capito a cosa mi riferivo io
cmq stamattina in farmacia mi hanno dato delle compresse dal sapore disgustoso e sì, la tosse è merito della mia dolce bambina, ma al momento è tosse secca
cmq gli sciroppi fanno, a mia figlia do uno sciroppo alla bava di lumaca che ha fatto veramente miracoli (me lo hanno dato in farmacia eh)


----------



## ivanl (3 Gennaio 2023)

Blah, medioevo!


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Blah, medioevo!


effettivamente la farmacista è vecchiotta


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ma andate nel Lazzaretto invece di inquinare le discussioni


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> *Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni.
> Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


Che carinii tipo famiglia dei Cesaroni. 



Nocciola ha detto:


> A lchi glielo fa fare mi sembra la domanda che dovrebbe porsi


Eh ma quando si è innamorati, e si sceglie di stare insieme, bisogna prendersi tutto il pacchetto.


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma andate nel Lazzaretto invece di inquinare le discussioni


@perplesso facci la grazia, per carità


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> *Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni.
> Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


Benvenuto! Dal punto di vista legale non ti so aiutare, ma dal punto di vista umano, ti scrivo che bello, mi piacciono le famiglie allargate e anche se con qualche difficoltà non sono impossibili, ne conosco molte. In bocca al lupo a tuo fratello e al resto della ciurma !


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh ma quando si è innamorati, e si sceglie di stare insieme, bisogna prendersi tutto il pacchetto.


Credo veramente poco che sia amore, ma paura di restare soli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> *Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni.
> Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


Il problema legale e veramente relativo, se vivono in casa per forza di cose dovrà dare vitto ed alloggio e sarà pure coinvolto in tutte le problematiche di gestione.
Se quella maggiorenne non vuole lavorare ti voglio vedere come fa a liberararsene.
Il pacchetto è completo di tutti i problemi.
Tra le altre cose se la nuova compagna lavora  magari è lei che da le mance ai figli, ad ogni caso lui si ritrova a mantenere lei.
Non è una gran mossa sposarla, anche perché se dovesse andare storto c'è il rischio  che debba pure passarle gli alimenti. Solo a lei. 
Non comprendo questa esigenza di legalizzare, visto il grande problema di base.
Però contento lui......
Mi sa che tuo fratello è uno che si mette nei guai facilmente


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh ma quando si è innamorati, e si sceglie di stare insieme, bisogna prendersi tutto il pacchetto.


No comment
Perché stare in casa separate e vedersi è una tragedia eh


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No comment
> Perché stare in casa separate e vedersi è una tragedia eh


insieme si dividono le spese
anche se per mettere insieme tutte queste persone si necessita di un appartamento molto grande


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo veramente poco che sia amore, ma paura di restare soli.


Ma perché mai?
Se si sceglie una persona, si accettano anche i figli..


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai?
> Se si sceglie una persona, si accettano anche i figli..


Mamm 
Perché  non si ha 15 anni e direi che si debba valutare  attentamente. 
Senza contare che i figli non vengo interpellati


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo veramente poco che sia amore, ma paura di restare soli.


Beh ma non lo conosciamo non possiamo dirlo con certezza.



Nocciola ha detto:


> No comment
> Perché stare in casa separate e vedersi è una tragedia eh


Ma vogliono vivere insieme che problema c’è scusa? Vuoi mettere vivere insieme piuttosto che stare in case separate e magari non riuscire sempre a vedersi?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mamm
> Perché  non si ha 15 anni e direi che si debba valutare  attentamente.
> Senza contare che i figli non vengo interpellati


Magari sono stati interpellati.


----------



## ivanl (3 Gennaio 2023)

@perplesso, @feather perchè non create una sezione intitolata 'Scrivi alla posta di Cioè' per raccogliere le banalità varie di questa quindicenne?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma non lo conosciamo non possiamo dirlo con certezza.


Non iniziare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma vogliono vivere insieme che problema c’è scusa? Vuoi mettere vivere insieme piuttosto che stare in case separate e magari non riuscire sempre a vedersi?


Vuoi mettere vivere in case separate coi i figli non costretti a condividere spazi con degli estranei?i figli qua non sono bimbi ma quasi adulti...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma vogliono vivere insieme che problema c’è scusa? Vuoi mettere vivere insieme piuttosto che stare in case separate e magari non riuscire sempre a vedersi?


15 anni confermo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere vivere in case separate coi i figli non costretti a condividere spazi con degli estranei?i figli qua non sono bimbi ma quasi adulti...


Quando  si agisce di pancia poi  vengon fuorii soliti casini


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mamm
> Perché  non si ha 15 anni e direi che si debba valutare  attentamente.
> Senza contare che i figli non vengo interpellati


Cosa ti fa pensare che non abbia valutato attentamente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che non abbia valutato attentamente?


Perché deve ancora chiudere il primo divorzio e già pensa a rimbarcarsi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché deve ancora chiudere il primo divorzio e già pensa a rimbarcarsi


Si può formalizzare un divorzio anche dopo dieci anni di separazione.
Non escludo che sia avventato. Ma non credo che in base a poche righe si possa avere un numero sufficiente di elementi per dirlo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può formalizzare un divorzio anche dopo dieci anni di separazione.
> Non escludo che sia avventato. Ma non credo che in base a poche righe si possa avere un numero sufficiente di elementi per dirlo.


L utente si è iscritto a dicembre 2020...se sta meditando da quella data di chiederci una delucidazione ipotizzo che il fratello sia in ballo da quella data


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> @perplesso, @feather perchè non create una sezione intitolata 'Scrivi alla posta di Cioè' per raccogliere le banalità varie di questa quindicenne?


iniziate col non risponderle.   vediamo se dopo oltre un anno riuscite a farmi sto miracolo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> insieme si dividono le spese
> anche se per mettere insieme tutte queste persone si necessita di un appartamento molto grande


Buona motivazione per sposarsi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

@Ginevra65 straquoto ogni tuo intervento


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L utente si è iscritto a dicembre 2020...se sta meditando da quella data di chiederci una delucidazione ipotizzo che il fratello sia in ballo da quella data


O il fratello e’ lui..
Sai  “chiedo per un amico”


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> O il fratello e’ lui..
> Sai  “chiedo per un amico”


Tutto può essere


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L utente si è iscritto a dicembre 2020...se sta meditando da quella data di chiederci una delucidazione ipotizzo che il fratello sia in ballo da quella data


Io ipotizzo meno.


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Buona motivazione per sposarsi


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non iniziare


Era una battuta.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere vivere in case separate coi i figli non costretti a condividere spazi con degli estranei?i figli qua non sono bimbi ma quasi adulti...


Ma lui non ci ha spiegato questo punto. Magari i figli sono contenti.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 15 anni confermo


Cosa c’entra? Quindi tutti quelli che separati con figli che vivono insieme sono 15 enni?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché deve ancora chiudere il primo divorzio e già pensa a rimbarcarsi


Ma guarda che mica lo si chiude in un mese un divorzio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può formalizzare un divorzio anche dopo dieci anni di separazione.
> Non escludo che sia avventato. Ma non credo che in base a poche righe si possa avere un numero sufficiente di elementi per dirlo.


Se così fosse avrebbe già chiaro i problemi a cui andrebbe incontro con un secondo matrimonio


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Comunque io vorrei capire perché ce l’avete con me ogni volta che do un parere ( in questo caso non l’unica ) che non coincide con il vosto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se così fosse avrebbe già chiaro i problemi a cui andrebbe incontro con un secondo matrimonio


Io conosco personalmente, anche tramite forum, persone con figli che si sono risposate, non ci sono solo vip, avventati come il Capitano e ex signora.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Comunque io vorrei capire perché ce l’avete con me ogni volta che do un parere ( in questo caso non l’unica ) che non coincide con il vosto.


Esiste nel testo argomentativo l’argomento di autorità. Ad esempio, se si parla di religione, si cita San Tommaso d’Aquino, se si parla di calcio, Pelé, se si parla di cucina Cannavacciuolo  e così via.
Se si cita Pelé in una discussione di teologia, Cannavacciulo per il calcio San Tommaso per la cucina non si è credibili.
Tu sei considerata qui competente in relazioni come la rana dalla bocca larga per i segreti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> @Ginevra65 straquoto ogni tuo intervento





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco personalmente, anche tramite forum, persone con figli che si sono risposate, non ci sono solo vip, avventati come il Capitano e ex signora.


Anche io ne conosco  , solo due si sono risposato, gli altri conviventi


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io ne conosco  , solo due si sono risposato, gli altri conviventi


Cambia poco ai fini logistico-organizzativi
Sempre convivenze obbligate sono


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Cambia poco ai fini logistico-organizzativi
> Sempre convivenze obbligate sono


Se la convivenza non funziona dopo pochi mesi si rivede il tutto. 
Ognuno a casa proprio e si ridiscutono le priorità. 
Se ti sposi la vedo dura porre rimedio per far star bene chi ha un disagio


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se la convivenza non funziona dopo pochi mesi si rivede il tutto.
> Ognuno a casa proprio e si ridiscutono le priorità.
> Se ti sposi la vedo dura porre rimedio per far star bene chi ha un disagio


Sposarsi senza avere fatto mezza prova generale è da sprovveduti


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Comunque io vorrei capire perché ce l’avete con me ogni volta che do un parere ( in questo caso non l’unica ) che non coincide con il vosto.


Perché tu sei il tipico  esempio di donna , con prole, che non riesce ad avere una vita indipendente ed è a caccia di una soluzione. Meglio dire di un uomo che la mantenga è finalmente le permetta di non avere più a che fare con i genitori


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Sposarsi senza avere fatto mezza prova generale è da sprovveduti


Beh ma nella domanda fatta su come gestire economicamente i figli della nuova moglie fa capire che non ci sono state prove.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io ne conosco  , solo due si sono risposato, gli altri conviventi


È già è tanto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché tu sei il tipico  esempio di donna , con prole, che non riesce ad avere una vita indipendente ed è a caccia di una soluzione. Meglio dire di un uomo che la mantenga è finalmente le permetta di non avere più a che fare con i genitori


E di continuare a non fare un cazzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È già è tanto


Di uno c:è da mettersi le mani nei capelli per le conseguenze psicologiche dei figli di lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E di continuare a non fare un cazzo


Si fa le sciure


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di uno c:è da mettersi le mani nei capelli per le conseguenze psicologiche dei figli di lei


Intendo andare a convivere mi sembra già tanto e troppo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendo andare a convivere mi sembra già tanto e troppo


Si si, è un passo importante va ben ponderato. 
Va beh io dopo avere avuto già un marito, mi godrei la libertà. 
Ma io non faccio testo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si si, è un passo importante va ben ponderato.
> Va beh io dopo avere avuto già un marito, mi godrei la libertà.
> Ma io non faccio testo


Idem


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Beh ma nella domanda fatta su come gestire economicamente i figli della nuova moglie fa capire che non ci sono state prove.


Ma io non credo che la domanda fosse “economica” ma se lui dovesse in qualche modo far loro da padre


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si si, è un passo importante va ben ponderato.
> Va beh io dopo avere avuto già un marito, mi godrei la libertà.
> Ma io non faccio testo





Nocciola ha detto:


> Idem


Pure io


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste nel testo argomentativo l’argomento di autorità. Ad esempio, se si parla di religione, si cita San Tommaso d’Aquino, se si parla di calcio, Pelé, se si parla di cucina Cannavacciuolo  e così via.
> Se si cita Pelé in una discussione di teologia, Cannavacciulo per il calcio San Tommaso per la cucina non si è credibili.
> Tu sei considerata qui competente in relazioni come la rana dalla bocca larga per i segreti.


Perché qua dentro chi è che sarebbe competente in materia? 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché tu sei il tipico  esempio di donna , con prole, che non riesce ad avere una vita indipendente ed è a caccia di una soluzione. Meglio dire di un uomo che la mantenga è finalmente le permetta di non avere più a che fare con i genitori


Ma anche se fosse cosa ci sarebbe di male? Ognuno nella vita potrà fare ciò che vuole?



Nocciola ha detto:


> E di continuare a non fare un cazzo


Veramente ho sempre lavorato.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si fa le sciure


Sai quante le fanno?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché qua dentro chi è che sarebbe competente in materia?
> 
> 
> Ma anche se fosse cosa ci sarebbe di male? Ognuno nella vita potrà fare ciò che vuole?
> ...


Infatti si vede come ti mantieni


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché qua dentro chi è che sarebbe competente in materia?
> 
> 
> Ma anche se fosse cosa ci sarebbe di male? Ognuno nella vita potrà fare ciò che vuole?
> ...


Il riconoscimento di competenza, come il coraggio, non ce lo si può dare da soli.
Se non ti viene riconosciuto, non ci puoi fare niente.


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti si vede come ti mantieni


Ho scritto che ho sempre lavorato non che mi sono sempre mantenuta. È diverso.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il riconoscimento di competenza, come il coraggio, non ce lo si può dare da soli.
> Se non ti viene riconosciuto, non ci puoi fare niente.


Ma io non lo vedo proprio qua dentro oltre a me. E comunque solo qua dentro non mi viene riconosciuto perché al di fuori guarda caso sì.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Sposarsi senza avere fatto mezza prova generale è da sprovveduti


era l'assoluta normalità fino agli anni '80


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che la domanda fosse “economica” ma se lui dovesse in qualche modo far loro da padre


Dal punto di vista legale non è nessuno. 
Però ha scritto che il padre naturale provvede poco o niente, io lo leggo ai fini economici


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> era l'assoluta normalità fino agli anni '80


Sono passati da 40 anni, gli anni 80


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista legale non è nessuno.
> Però ha scritto che il padre naturale provvede poco o niente, io lo leggo ai fini economici


Beh certo se vivono tutti insieme è difficile, ad esempio, fare la spesa ognuno per i propri figli o dividere le utenze


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono passati da 40 anni, gli anni 80


non per tutti e non per tutti questo è un bene


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> non per tutti e non per tutti questo è un bene


Ma si parla di persone di 42 anni…


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma si parla di persone di 42 anni…


gente nata negli anni '80 da genitori sposati negli anni '80.  parvemi coerente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho scritto che ho sempre lavorato non che mi sono sempre mantenuta. È diverso.
> 
> 
> Ma io non lo vedo proprio qua dentro oltre a me. E comunque solo qua dentro non mi viene riconosciuto perché al di fuori guarda caso sì.


Allora stai fuori


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché qua dentro chi è che sarebbe competente in materia?
> 
> 
> Ma anche se fosse cosa ci sarebbe di male? Ognuno nella vita potrà fare ciò che vuole?
> ...


La competenza è data dall'affetto è dal rispetto. 
Cosa ci sarebbe di male? 
Che sei bugiarda con l'uomo che vai a sposare, lo inganni. 
Perché non dici chiaramente, guarda mi piaci ma soprattutto se mi metto con te non dipendo più da altri,  se poi non mi va più di lavorare mi mantieni completamente. 
Se non c'è nulla di male bisogna essere sinceri


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Beh certo se vivono tutti insieme è difficile, ad esempio, fare la spesa ognuno per i propri figli o dividere le utenze


Direi che è già ben chiaro come si parà la situazione.


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> gente nata negli anni '80 da genitori sposati negli anni '80.  parvemi coerente.


Io direi anni 70


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2023)

anche se fosse, resta che nella gran parte d'Italia, negli anni '80 era molto rara la convivenza prematrimoniale.   magari a Milano sì.  altrove, no.


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Beh certo se vivono tutti insieme è difficile, ad esempio, fare la spesa ognuno per i propri figli o dividere le utenze


Se vivono tutti insieme non la fanno separata. La fa uno per tutti.


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La competenza è data dall'affetto è dal rispetto.
> Cosa ci sarebbe di male?
> Che sei bugiarda con l'uomo che vai a sposare, lo inganni.
> Perché non dici chiaramente, guarda mi piaci ma soprattutto se mi metto con te non dipendo più da altri,  se poi non mi va più di lavorare mi mantieni completamente.
> Se non c'è nulla di male bisogna essere sinceri


Infatti.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora stai fuori


No.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> 
> 
> No.


Quindi condividi che il partner deve essere informato del secondo fine. 
Senza effetto sorpresa


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho scritto che ho sempre lavorato non che mi sono sempre mantenuta. È diverso.


Appunto. Non ti sei certo ammazzata di lavoro


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi condividi che il partner deve essere informato del secondo fine.
> Senza effetto sorpresa


Certo che sì.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. Non ti sei certo ammazzata di lavoro


Ah beh per quello che pagano e per i contratti demmerda che fanno ammazzata di lavoro assolutamente no.


----------



## Koala (3 Gennaio 2023)

@Etta non ce l’ha nessuno con te, a breve sarai l’unica qui che ce l’ha fatta! E sarai l’unica a poterci dire come si fa a far funzionare un rapporto come quello di apertura… con tua figlia che gioca col figlio del gestore e, perché no, un figlioletto tutto vostro…


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Koala ha detto:


> @Etta non ce l’ha nessuno con te, a breve sarai l’unica qui che ce l’ha fatta! E sarai l’unica a poterci dire come si fa a far funzionare un rapporto come quello di apertura… con tua figlia che gioca col figlio del gestore e, perché no, un figlioletto tutto vostro…


Che ce l’ha fatta a fare cosa???


----------



## Etta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Koala ha detto:


> @Etta non ce l’ha nessuno con te, a breve sarai l’unica qui che ce l’ha fatta! E sarai l’unica a poterci dire come si fa a far funzionare un rapporto come quello di apertura… con tua figlia che gioca col figlio del gestore e, perché no, un figlioletto tutto vostro…


Ma continuo a non capire cosa ci sia di male.



omicron ha detto:


> Che ce l’ha fatta a fare cosa???


Credo si riferisse al fatto della convivenza tra separati con figli. Cosa peraltro molto comune.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> 
> 
> Ah beh per quello che pagano e per i contratti demmerda che fanno ammazzata di lavoro assolutamente no.


Non ricordo se ti è stato dettp di cercare un secondo lavoro


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si si, è un passo importante va ben ponderato.
> Va beh io dopo avere avuto già un marito, mi godrei la libertà.
> Ma io non faccio testo


Idem, anche io gliel ho detto ma lui non vuol star solo.. X me lo fa x vendetta.. Anche..



omicron ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che la domanda fosse “economica” ma se lui dovesse in qualche modo far loro da padre


No la domanda era c economica visto che la nuova futura moglie lavora poco e l. Expadre passa pochissimo 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Guarda che il forum si chiama tradimento.net non consiglilegali.net....
> Benvenuto cmq!
> 
> ...


No.. Non erano amanti, i rispettivi figli e figlie ancora non sanno bene(una è piccola.. 8 anni). Lui. Non vuole rimanere solo e sostiene che questa nuova fidanzata avendo figli lo può capire..



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il problema legale e veramente relativo, se vivono in casa per forza di cose dovrà dare vitto ed alloggio e sarà pure coinvolto in tutte le problematiche di gestione.
> Se quella maggiorenne non vuole lavorare ti voglio vedere come fa a liberararsene.
> Il pacchetto è completo di tutti i problemi.
> Tra le altre cose se la nuova compagna lavora  magari è lei che da le mance ai figli, ad ogni caso lui si ritrova a mantenere lei.
> ...


Quindi alimenti alla prima moglie e alla seconda????


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> però un po' di avvocati qui dentro ci sono


Si ma a quesiti del genere rispondo prima inviando l'IBAN.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ricordo se ti è stato dettp di cercare un secondo lavoro


Ne abbiamo parlato sufficientemente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Idem, anche io gliel ho detto ma lui non vuol star solo.. X me lo fa x vendetta.. Anche..


Però rischio di rimanere incastrato una seconda volta



Miky75 ha detto:


> Quindi alimenti alla prima moglie e alla seconda????


Certo una non esclude l'altra



Miky75 ha detto:


> No la domanda era c economica visto che la nuova futura moglie lavora poco e l. Expadre passa pochissimo


Ma lui seriamente non ci arriva? 
Col suo stipendio può mantenere 8 persone?


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Mi sono persa: perché gli alimenti alla prima moglie? Semmai per i figlii no?


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma lui seriamente non ci arriva?
> Col suo stipendio può mantenere 8 persone?


No non ci arriva.. Ossia sa che ci sarà qualcuno dietro che provvederà. (mamma) o conta sul fatto che lei lavori..


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma lui seriamente non ci arriva?
> Col suo stipendio può mantenere 8 persone?


Mi ha detto che è ottimista, che tanto poi i figli lavoreranno.. Che non ci devo pensare. Non mi ascolta..


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> No la domanda era c economica visto che la nuova futura moglie lavora poco e l. Expadre passa pochissimo


Ex padre non esiste eh… semmai ex marito
Comunque non capisco cosa voglia dire “non vuole restare solo” il matrimonio non ti garantisce nulla e dovrebbe saperlo visto che sta divorziando


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ex padre non esiste eh… semmai ex marito
> Comunque non capisco cosa voglia dire “non vuole restare solo” il matrimonio non ti garantisce nulla e dovrebbe saperlo visto che sta divorziando


Vive solo da 2 anni speriamo ragioni


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Vive solo da 2 anni speriamo ragioni


Ha una “fidanzata” non è solo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che è ottimista, che tanto poi i figli lavoreranno.. Che non ci devo pensare. Non mi ascolta..


Alla faccia della ottimismo!
Prima o poi tutti più o meno lavoreranno...
O potrebbero restare a casa cmq perché avranno uno stipendio di merda come dice Etta che non consentirà di vivere da soli...
E cmq prima...devo crescere...se tutto va bene la piccola sarà autonoma tra almeno una quindicina d anni...
Ma 2 conti non li ha fatti?
Banalmente?
Spesa libri scolastici sport per 5 figli?
O ha uno stipendio della madonna o nel giro di 12 mesi si troverà in coda alla Caritas...


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che è ottimista, che tanto poi i figli lavoreranno.. Che non ci devo pensare. Non mi ascolta..


Ma la sua ex moglie, in tutto questo? Lavora? I figli che ha con lei con chi vivono? Quanto versa loro?


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alla faccia della ottimismo!
> Prima o poi tutti più o meno lavoreranno...
> O potrebbero restare a casa cmq perché avranno uno stipendio di merda come dice Etta che non consentirà di vivere da soli...
> E cmq prima...devo crescere...se tutto va bene la piccola sarà autonoma tra almeno una quindicina d anni...
> ...


Povera me! Ho provato a parlare ma non ragiona..


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma la sua ex moglie, in tutto questo? Lavora? I figli che ha con lei con chi vivono? Quanto versa loro?


La ex moglie lavora.. Le figlie stanno spesso con lei.. Lui confida che la grande è già grande.. E tra poco andrà via


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> La ex moglie lavora.. Le figlie stanno spesso con lei.. Lui confida che la grande è già grande.. E tra poco andrà via


non per farmi i fatti di tuo fratello, ma veramente, quanto guadagna? che matrimonio pensa di fare?


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

La nuova compagna non lavora?


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> non per farmi i fatti di tuo fratello, ma veramente, quanto guadagna? che matrimonio pensa di fare?


È operaio


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> È operaio


operaio vuol dire poco... ho conosciuto operai che prendevano 800€ come 2500€


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2023)

Effettivamente il quadro non sembra esaltante 

Ma perché risposarsi così in fretta?
Non possono prima convivere per un po’?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

In tutto questo i figli non sanno nulla…complimentoni!


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

con due matrimoni falliti alle spalle, mi sembrano due pazzi, dovrebbero andarci coi piedi di piombo non fare i quindicenni da 2 cuori e una capanna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> operaio vuol dire poco... ho conosciuto operai che prendevano 800€ come 2500€


Si ma anche se fossero 2500 euro al mese...mandare avanti una casa di 7 persone è un impresa...
Se vivi a Milano... praticamente impossibile...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> confida che la grande è già grande.. E tra poco andrà via


Ma hai detto che tuo fratello ha 2 figli/e minorenni ...dubito che a breve una delle 2 possa essere autonoma


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> con due matrimoni falliti alle spalle, mi sembrano due pazzi, dovrebbero andarci coi piedi di piombo non fare i quindicenni da 2 cuori e una capanna


È pieno di 15 enni che hanno 3 volte questa età. Non dovrei stupirmi ma mi stupisco ancora


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma anche se fossero 2500 euro al mese...mandare avanti una casa di 7 persone è un impresa...
> Se vivi a Milano... praticamente impossibile...


non è che esiste solo milano in italia eh... vero che qui siete quasi tutti milanesi ma ci sono anche tante altre regioni dove la vita è decisamente meno cara, poi neanche da me con 2500€ fai grandi lanci, però sicuramente meglio che a milano


Nocciola ha detto:


> È pieno di 15 enni che hanno 3 volte questa età. Non dovrei stupirmi ma mi stupisco ancora


non mi stupisco neanche io, ne ho visti tanti che si riaccompagnano velocemente, ma con 5 ragazzini di mezzo è la prima volta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> non è che esiste solo milano in italia eh.


Maaahhh ..

Milano è Milano....


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaahhh ..
> 
> Milano è Milano....


Non ci vivrei nemmeno se mi pagassero 10 volte quello che prendo adesso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non ci vivrei nemmeno se mi pagassero 10 volte quello che prendo adesso


Nessuno ti obbliga...
Cmq si vive benissimo in provincia ..
Infatti io non vivo proprio a milano


----------



## Koala (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma continuo a non capire cosa ci sia di male.


Nulla di male, anzi ti ho detto che ci aiuterai tu a capire come funziona… 
Piuttosto come procede il tutto? Non ci aggiorni più


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> No non ci arriva.. Ossia sa che ci sarà qualcuno dietro che provvederà. (mamma) o conta sul fatto che lei lavori..


E mamma lo aiuta ancora? 
Vedrà anche lei che si sta cacciando nei guai per la seconda volta


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che è ottimista, che tanto poi i figli lavoreranno.. Che non ci devo pensare. Non mi ascolta..


È lui che vuole risposarsi o la nuova compagna che pressa? 
Perché se la nuova compagna pressa vuol dire che è senza soldi. 
Dovresti convincere tua mamma ad intervenire per farlo prima convivere. 
Spiegategli che non cambia niente  , ma in questo modo ha la certezza che sia vero amore. 
Mamma però deve avere un ruolo deciso


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È lui che vuole risposarsi o la nuova compagna che pressa?
> Perché se la nuova compagna pressa vuol dire che è senza soldi.
> Dovresti convincere tua mamma ad intervenire per farlo prima convivere.
> Spiegategli che non cambia niente  , ma in questo modo ha la certezza che sia vero amore.
> Mamma però deve avere un ruolo deciso


non solo mamma, anche lei, se è del 75 è più grande, cosa facciamo, continuiamo a viziare un uomo di 42 anni? a regalargli soldi? e lei che è la sorella? non dice niente?


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

Può dire quel che vuole, ma una risposta tipo 'fatti i cazzi tuoi' non mi meraviglierebbe e sarebbe assolutamente legittima


----------



## Venice30 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho scritto che ho sempre lavorato non che mi sono sempre mantenuta. È diverso.


Una persona non dovrebbe lavorare per essere autosufficiente?? Chiedo


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Può dire quel che vuole, ma una risposta tipo 'fatti i cazzi tuoi' non mi meraviglierebbe e sarebbe assolutamente legittima


io mi faccio i cazzi miei, ma tu non venirmi a chiedere niente però


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi faccio i cazzi miei, ma tu non venirmi a chiedere niente però


magari non l'ha mai fatto, sono loro che si stanno impicciando di iniziativa


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari non l'ha mai fatto, sono loro che si stanno impicciando di iniziativa


da quello che scrive lei, lui ha chiesto a livello economico cosa comporta accollarsi le 3 figlie di lei, però è ottimista perchè confida nell'aiuto materno, che significa che secondo lui la madre lo deve sovvenzionare
a 42 anni uno dovrebbe capire qualcosa invece di confidare in ragazzine che tanto andranno a lavorare prima o poi e i soldi che mammina mi allunga perchè non voglio stare da solo e mi voglio risposare


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

eh, pace...cos'è, lei teme di perdere la sua parte di eredità???


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, pace...cos'è, lei teme di perdere la sua parte di eredità???


e io che cazzo ne so?


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

non hai una perla di saggezza da elargirle, stile Etta?


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> non hai una perla di saggezza da elargirle, stile Etta?


dopo un divorzio l'ultima cosa che vorrei sarebbe accollarmi un altro uomo, altro che risposarmi, ci si vede quando si può e ognuno a casa sua


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ma pure dalla prima volta, l'ho già detto a mio figlio, altro che sposarsi


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma pure dalla prima volta, l'ho già detto a mio figlio, altro che sposarsi


la prima volta il beneficio del dubbio si può anche dare


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> la prima volta il beneficio del dubbio si può anche dare


si, ma solo se sei sicuro/a di essere compatibili in buona percentuale...che se già da fidanzati vedi che siete diversi e pensi 'vabbè ma tanto la/o amo e sistemeremo le cose' sei fottuto/a


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma solo se sei sicuro/a di essere compatibili in buona percentuale...che se già da fidanzati vedi che siete diversi e pensi 'vabbè ma tanto la/o amo e sistemeremo le cose' sei fottuto/a


io consiglio sempre prima qualche anno di convivenza infatti


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> io consiglio sempre prima qualche anno di convivenza infatti


non basta, nei primi anni si è comunque offuscati e si pensa che l'altro possa e voglia cambiare per amore e tu fare altrettanto. Ma non succederà mai


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> non basta, nei primi anni si è comunque offuscati e si pensa che l'altro possa e voglia cambiare per amore e tu fare altrettanto. Ma non succederà mai


ma non è vero, io a questi offuscamenti non ho mai creduto
se poi la gente mente e finge continuamente e quotidianamente è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non è vero, io a questi offuscamenti non ho mai creduto
> se poi la gente mente e finge continuamente e quotidianamente è un altro paio di maniche


mah, ti dirò, io per anni ho pensato sinceramente che le nostre divergenze si potessero sistemare col tempo; invece sono rimaste, se non peggiorate, dopo 30 e passa anni (8 di fidanzamento/convivenza ufficiosa, 3 convivenza ufficiale, il resto matrimonio)


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, ti dirò, io per anni ho pensato sinceramente che le nostre divergenze si potessero sistemare col tempo; invece sono rimaste, se non peggiorate, dopo 30 e passa anni (8 di fidanzamento/convivenza ufficiosa, 3 convivenza ufficiale, il resto matrimonio)


se sei un illuso è un altro conto ancora   ma poi che problema c'è con le divergenze? stai con una donna che è del tutto diversa da te, non puoi pensare che sia a tua immagine e somiglianza, sennò sai che noia?


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

si, ma scornarsi su qualsiasi cosa perchè le si vede in maniera opposta su TUTTO, rompe i coglioni...tu sei una cagacazzi per cui magari ti ci diverti pure, ma non tutti sono così


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma scornarsi su qualsiasi cosa perchè le si vede in maniera opposta su TUTTO, rompe i coglioni...tu sei una cagacazzi per cui magari ti ci diverti pure, ma non tutti sono così


ma io mica mi scorno su tutto, io e mio marito ci saremmo mandati in culo vicendevolmente molto prima, gli obiettivi devono essere i medesimi
poi magari io sono per raggiungerli nel modo più semplice lui nel modo più complicato  ma tanto mediamente le cose le faccio tutte io...


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io mica mi scorno su tutto, io e mio marito ci saremmo mandati in culo vicendevolmente molto prima,


questo noi lo facciamo su tutto


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> questo noi lo facciamo su tutto


mandati in culo nel senso che non saremmo neanche andati a convivere, ci saremmo lasciati prima, stare insieme deve essere un piacere non il patibolo


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

me lo dici tra 15/20 anni


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> me lo dici tra 15/20 anni


non è che se a te va male e hai fatto  valutazioni sbagliate,  capiti la stessa  a tutti eh


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

infatti, metto solo in guardia per evitare gli stessi errori


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, pace...cos'è, lei teme di perdere la sua parte di eredità???


Lui ha figli. Alla sorella non va alcuna legittima.


----------



## ivanl (4 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ha figli. Alla sorella non va alcuna legittima.


parlo di quella della madre, of course


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In tutto questo i figli non sanno nulla…complimentoni!


Ma lo ha detto lui?


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Koala ha detto:


> Nulla di male, anzi ti ho detto che ci aiuterai tu a capire come funziona…
> Piuttosto come procede il tutto? Non ci aggiorni più


Non posso perché poi il “grande” capo ti cazzia.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Una persona non dovrebbe lavorare per essere autosufficiente?? Chiedo


Non sempre lo si riesce ad essere.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> dopo un divorzio l'ultima cosa che vorrei sarebbe accollarmi un altro uomo, altro che risposarmi, ci si vede quando si può e ognuno a casa sua


Sì può comunque fare una via di mezzo convivendo ma senza sposarsi.


----------



## Koala (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Non posso perché poi il “grande” capo ti cazzia.


Grandeeee capooooooo @perplesso il 2023 non ti ha reso un pochino pochino più buono?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> non solo mamma, anche lei, se è del 75 è più grande, cosa facciamo, continuiamo a viziare un uomo di 42 anni? a regalargli soldi? e lei che è la sorella? non dice niente?


I soldi sono della mamma, anche se lei si impunta ma mamma non ci sente la vedo dura. 
Per questo va convinta la mamma


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

@Koala no


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì può comunque fare una via di mezzo convivendo ma senza sposarsi.


Cosa di “non voglio accollarmi un altro uomo” non hai capito?


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I soldi sono della mamma, anche se lei si impunta ma mamma non ci sente la vedo dura.
> Per questo va convinta la mamma


Questi bambini viziati…


----------



## Venice30 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sempre lo si riesce ad essere.


Immagino che tu, dopo tante ricerche di lavoro, colloqui e concorsi, rientri in questa categoria di sfortunati


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> *Buongiorno a tutti, mio fratello, che a breve otterrà il divorzio, sta frequentando una donna sua coetanea con 3 figli, una delle quali è maggiorenne, lui ha già 2 figlie sue minorenni.
> Adesso ha deciso di sposarsi. Ha 42 anni, cosa comporterà ciò? I tre figli acquisiti diventeranno suoi, ossia, visto che l ex padre provvede poco o nulla, a livello legale lui avrà delle responsabilità? *


Al di là delle responsabilità legali non prendi in considerazione che da parte di tuo fratello ci sia comunque una responsabilità a livello umano?
Decide di sposare una donna che ha 3 figli, vivranno nella stessa casa, condivideranno ogni momento familiare. Anche se l'ex marito continuasse a dare poco e la legge non imponesse nulla al neo marito, sarebbe giusto che tuo fratello se ne lavasse le mani?
È adulto abbastanza per capire che si è responsabili delle proprie scelte.
A parte che, non capisco, come mai quella a farsi tanti problemi sei tu.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sempre lo si riesce ad essere.


Se non lo si vuole no


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E mamma lo aiuta ancora?
> Vedrà anche lei che si sta cacciando nei guai per la seconda volta


Certoooo... Devi sentirla.. Ha quasi 80 anni


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È lui che vuole risposarsi o la nuova compagna che pressa?
> Perché se la nuova compagna pressa vuol dire che è senza soldi.
> Dovresti convincere tua mamma ad intervenire per farlo prima convivere.
> Spiegategli che non cambia niente  , ma in questo modo ha la certezza che sia vero amore.
> Mamma però deve avere un ruolo deciso


Ah allora.. Lei ha un lavoro precario.. Due figli In età scolare


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

Koala ha detto:


> Grandeeee capooooooo @perplesso il 2023 non ti ha reso un pochino pochino più buono?


O lo si è o non lo si è.



omicron ha detto:


> Cosa di “non voglio accollarmi un altro uomo” non hai capito?


Ma infatti non mi riferivo a te nello specifico.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Immagino che tu, dopo tante ricerche di lavoro, colloqui e concorsi, rientri in questa categoria di sfortunati


Succede.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non lo si vuole no


Non dipende dal dipendente ma dal datore.


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Al di là delle responsabilità legali non prendi in considerazione che da parte di tuo fratello ci sia comunque una responsabilità a livello umano?
> Decide di sposare una donna che ha 3 figli, vivranno nella stessa casa, condivideranno ogni momento familiare. Anche se l'ex marito continuasse a dare poco e la legge non imponesse nulla al neo marito, sarebbe giusto che tuo fratello se ne lavasse le mani?
> È adulto abbastanza per capire che si è responsabili delle proprie scelte.
> A parte che, non capisco, come mai quella a farsi tanti problemi sei tu.


Perché lui è scemo e sa di poter contare sulla mamma


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non mi riferivo a te nello specifico.


a livello logistico-organizzativo non cambia una sega sposati o conviventi, stiamo parlando di soldi e di ragazzini


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Al di là delle responsabilità legali non prendi in considerazione che da parte di tuo fratello ci sia comunque una responsabilità a livello umano?
> Decide di sposare una donna che ha 3 figli, vivranno nella stessa casa, condivideranno ogni momento familiare. Anche se l'ex marito continuasse a dare poco e la legge non imponesse nulla al neo marito, sarebbe giusto che tuo fratello se ne lavasse le mani?
> È adulto abbastanza per capire che si è responsabili delle proprie scelte.
> A parte che, non capisco, come mai quella a farsi tanti problemi sei tu.


Io ho più testa.. E ripeto non voglio che tutto. Ciò gravi sulla mamma già gravata dalla. Sua separazione.. (per 1 anno ha vissuto in casa di mia mamma)


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Ah allora.. Lei ha un lavoro precario.. Due figli In età scolare


Siamo a posto


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Certoooo... Devi sentirla.. Ha quasi 80 anni


Si oppone quindi


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Io ho più testa.. E ripeto non voglio che tutto. Ciò gravi sulla mamma già gravata dalla. Sua separazione.. (per 1 anno ha vissuto in casa di mia mamma)


Ho paura che non potrai farci niente...sia te che tua madre non potete continuare a "badare" una persona adulta come tuo fratello...l'unica cosa che potrete fare è mettere in chiaro che in futuro tutti i casini che combinerà ricadranno solo di lui, non dovrà aspettarsi la mano benevola di vostra mamma che lo toglie dagli impicci...questo non solo per la necessità di tutelare te e lei dalle conseguenze delle sue azioni ma questa cosa servirà a lui per iniziare finalmente a crescere.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> O lo si è o non lo si è.
> 
> 
> Ma infatti non mi riferivo a te nello specifico.
> ...


Quindi è colpa del datore se non trovi un secondo lavoro. In effetti dovrebbe venire a bussarti alla porta. Peccato che non gli apriresti


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Perché lui è scemo e sa di poter contare sulla mamma





Miky75 ha detto:


> Io ho più testa.. E ripeto non voglio che tutto. Ciò gravi sulla mamma già gravata dalla. Sua separazione.. (per 1 anno ha vissuto in casa di mia mamma)


Se lui ha deciso di sposarla con la speranza che, mal che vada, sarà la mamma ad aiutarlo, significa che è davvero un immaturo. Tua madre dovrebbe, per il suo bene, negare l'aiuto. Prima o poi bisogna crescere ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
La cosa curiosa è che trova normale che le figlie più grandi prendano la loro strada rendendosi indipendenti, quando lui a 40 anni suonati conta ancora sugli altri.


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> *a livello logistico-organizzativo non cambia una sega sposati o conviventi,* stiamo parlando di soldi e di ragazzini


Ecco quello che continuavo a dire a Brunetta ( e a non mi ricordo chi altro ) e mi dicevano che non era vero.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi è colpa del datore se non trovi un secondo lavoro. In effetti dovrebbe venire a bussarti alla porta. Peccato che non gli apriresti


Del datore che non ti assume. Non ho il potere di autoassumermi. Magari.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Del datore che non ti assume. Non ho il potere di autoassumermi. Magari.


E tu non mollare manda CV a tappeto..

Prima o poi salta fuori qualcosa...

Ma nessuno mai ti darà 2 mesi di stacco in estate 2 settimane a Natale 1 a pasqua e qualche giorno a carnevale più tutti i ponti come hai tu ora...

Quindi dubito seriamente che tu possa accettare un altro lavoro quindi...


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco quello che continuavo a dire a Brunetta ( e a non mi ricordo chi altro ) e mi dicevano che non era vero.


Brunetta ti parlava di cose diverse 
Di certo non di due divorziati che si vogliono risposare per una sicurezza economica e per solitudine 
Ma tanto è fiato sprecato


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Può dire quel che vuole, ma una risposta tipo 'fatti i cazzi tuoi' non mi meraviglierebbe e sarebbe assolutamente legittima


Così infatti Mi ha detto.. Ma io devo tutelare mia mamma di 80 anni..


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Vera ha detto:


> Se lui ha deciso di sposarla con la speranza che, mal che vada, sarà la mamma ad aiutarlo, significa che è davvero un immaturo. Tua madre dovrebbe, per il suo bene, negare l'aiuto. Prima o poi bisogna crescere ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
> La cosa curiosa è che trova normale che le figlie più grandi prendano la loro strada rendendosi indipendenti, quando lui a 40 anni suonati conta ancora sugli altri.


Beh non ci avevo pensato


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Così infatti Mi ha detto.. Ma io devo tutelare mia mamma di 80 anni..


ed anche la  quota di legittima


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho paura che non potrai farci niente...sia te che tua madre non potete continuare a "badare" una persona adulta come tuo fratello...l'unica cosa che potrete fare è mettere in chiaro che in futuro tutti i casini che combinerà ricadranno solo di lui, non dovrà aspettarsi la mano benevola di vostra mamma che lo toglie dagli impicci...questo non solo per la necessità di tutelare te e lei dalle conseguenze delle sue azioni ma questa cosa servirà a lui per iniziare finalmente a crescere.


Infatti lui è super deciso. (sta già cercando una casa.. Grande.. E organizzando il trasloco di lei.. Ma in caso si metta seriamente nei guai, pensate che ci rimetta anch io? Intendo la legge viene anche sui miei beni?


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed anche la  quota di legittima


Per quella ci ho perso le speranze.. È già il 2 fratello che si separa e si mette nei casini


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

e quanti fratelli hai?


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si oppone quindi


In un primo momento si.. Ora ha detto che con l amore si risolve tutto


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Infatti lui è super deciso. (sta già cercando una casa.. Grande.. E organizzando il trasloco di lei.. Ma in caso si metta seriamente nei guai, pensate che ci rimetta anch io? Intendo la legge viene anche sui miei beni?


No i fratelli sono gli ultimi ai quali si chiedono soldi


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quanti fratelli hai?


3


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> No i fratelli sono gli ultimi ai quali si chiedono soldi


A parte che io ho già la mia famiglia e figli.. Faccio fatica x me..


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> 3


ed il terzo com'è messo


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed il terzo com'è messo


Single e pieno di soldi ma tirchio



Miky75 ha detto:


> Single e pieno di soldi ma tirchio


2 separati.. E riaccoppiati con casi disperati


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

quindi almeno uno normale c'è


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi almeno uno normale c'è


No.. Non è proprio normale


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si oppone quindi


No anzi.. L amore risolve tutto x lei..


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> No.. Non è proprio normale


dai retta ad un bischero.  è lunico normale nel mazzo.   sorelle ne hai?


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

comunque io gli toglierei la sete col prosciutto, mettendo però in chiaro che tu una mano non gliela dai, che è adulto, padre e deve smazzarsela da solo

per curiosità, la ex moglie cosa sa/ne pensa di questo desiderio di nuove nozze?


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)




----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> No.. Non è proprio normale


Beh ma loro potrebbero dire la stessa cosa di te...
Tu hai 3 fratelli maschi?ti sei vista tutte le loro morose?
Quante ne hai messe in croce?
E onestamente...
Qua stai cercando più pareri legali legati ai soldi che potresti perdere tu... piuttosto che un consiglio su quanto potrebbero soffrire i tuoi nipoti ...


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma loro potrebbero dire la stessa cosa di te...
> Tu hai 3 fratelli maschi?ti sei vista tutte le loro morose?
> Quante ne hai messe in croce?
> E onestamente...
> Qua stai cercando più pareri legali legati ai soldi che potresti perdere tu... piuttosto che un consiglio su quanto potrebbero soffrire i tuoi nipoti ...


No.. Io voglio tutelare mia madre



Miky75 ha detto:


> No.. Io voglio tutelare mia madre


Uno è single, una è donna.. Extraditrice abbandonata dal marito



omicron ha detto:


> comunque io gli toglierei la sete col prosciutto, mettendo però in chiaro che tu una mano non gliela dai, che è adulto, padre e deve smazzarsela da solo
> 
> per curiosità, la ex moglie cosa sa/ne pensa di questo desiderio di nuove nozze?


Non ci parlaimo e non so. Nemmeno se lo sa.. Lui dice che ora si è calmata.. Che pretende meno..


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Non ci parlaimo e non so. Nemmeno se lo sa.. Lui dice che ora si è calmata.. Che pretende meno..


Che pretende non significa nulla, il mantenimento si decide in sede di divorzio mica a cambiamenti di umore


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> No.. Io voglio tutelare mia madre


Fatti intestare tutto...
Così è tutelata...e anche te...


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E tu non mollare manda CV a tappeto..
> 
> Prima o poi salta fuori qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Beh nel mio settore sì. Ma comunque nei due mesi di stacco non sei pagata eh. Sennò logicamente mica te li darebbero.




omicron ha detto:


> Brunetta ti parlava di cose diverse
> Di certo non di due divorziati che si vogliono risposare per una sicurezza economica e per solitudine
> Ma tanto è fiato sprecato


Il mio discorso era comunque quello che hai fatto te sopra. Al di la di quello che mi diceva Brunetta.



Miky75 ha detto:


> 2 separati.. E riaccoppiati con casi disperati


Se si sono separati è perché pure quelle di prima erano casi disperati evidentemente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh nel mio settore sì. Ma comunque nei due mesi di stacco non sei pagata eh. Sennò logicamente mica te li darebbero.


Si ma tu cmq lo sei pagata grazie alla disoccupazione...
Voglio vedere se accetti un lavoro in cui ti danno in estate 2 settimane a giugno...le prime 2...
E se non ti va bene ti attacchi...
Ti voglio vedere se accetti...


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma tu cmq lo sei pagata grazie alla disoccupazione...
> Voglio vedere se accetti un lavoro in cui ti danno in estate 2 settimane a giugno...le prime 2...
> E se non ti va bene ti attacchi...
> Ti voglio vedere se accetti...


Ma dovrei proprio cambiare settore perché nel mio le scuole sono aperte fino all’8 Giugno. E le materne fino al 30. Quindi per forza di cose non possono darti Giugno.


----------



## Miky75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fatti intestare tutto...
> Così è tutelata...e anche te...


Seee.. Immagino.. Mia mamma dice che io non ho bisogno di nulla visto che ho un buon lavoro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma dovrei proprio cambiare settore perché nel mio le scuole sono aperte fino all’8 Giugno. E le materne fino al 30. Quindi per forza di cose non possono darti Giugno.


Ci rinuncio...
Allora...non sei unica nel tuo settore...quindi potresti fare anche altro...
Ma questo nella tua piccola testa bionda non entra...
Quindi .. purtroppo devo dare ragione a perplesso...
E non incazzarmi se mi sposta le risposte che ti do...(anche se poi mi chiude i post...)
E qualcun altro mi darà ragione...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Seee.. Immagino.. Mia mamma dice che io non ho bisogno di nulla visto che ho un buon lavoro


E allora hai risolto i tuoi problemi...
Quando tua madre non ci sarà più sarà diviso tutto quello che resta tra voi 4...e bona


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

Se resterà qualcosa


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco quello che continuavo a dire a Brunetta ( e a non mi ricordo chi altro ) e mi dicevano che non era vero.
> 
> 
> Del datore che non ti assume. Non ho il potere di autoassumermi. Magari.


Hai il potere di cercare e accontentarti pur di renderti indipendente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E tu non mollare manda CV a tappeto..
> 
> Prima o poi salta fuori qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Ma solo i miei figli uno con diploma e uno senza hanno trovato lavoro con buon stipendio? Operaio turnista
Se vuoi lavorare il lavoro lo trovi. Ms qui è la voglia che manca


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> In un primo momento si.. Ora ha detto che con l amore si risolve tutto


Non va bene, fai ragionare anche lei


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> No anzi.. L amore risolve tutto x lei..


L’amore per i soldi effettivamente aiuta parecchio, se ne hai o sai come farli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Seee.. Immagino.. Mia mamma dice che io non ho bisogno di nulla visto che ho un buon lavoro


Allora metti in chiaro che se tua madre avrà bisogno di aiuto tu te ne lavi le mani.
Fai l:arrabbiata e la distaccata secondo me lei si prende la strizza e inizia a pensarci


----------



## Etta (4 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio...
> Allora...non sei unica nel tuo settore...quindi potresti fare anche altro...
> Ma questo nella tua piccola testa bionda non entra...
> Quindi .. purtroppo devo dare ragione a perplesso...
> ...


Ho capito che potrei fare altro ma io parlavo per il mio di settore.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai il potere di cercare e accontentarti pur di renderti indipendente


Anche se lo stipendio è da fame?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2023)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche se lo stipendio è da fame?


Con due lavori ti mantieni ma anche con uno se ti accontenti dì lavorare in settori non tuoi


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2023)

siete molto irritanti, tutti


----------



## Miky75 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Allora metti in chiaro che se tua madre avrà bisogno di aiuto tu te ne lavi le mani.
> Fai l:arrabbiata e la distaccata secondo me lei si prende la strizza e inizia a pensarci


Già provate tutte queste strategie.. Ci hanno solo fatto litigare e allontanato


----------



## Miky75 (5 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E allora hai risolto i tuoi problemi...
> Quando tua madre non ci sarà più sarà diviso tutto quello che resta tra voi 4...e bona


Se rimane qualcosa.. Di sto passo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Già provate tutte queste strategie.. Ci hanno solo fatto litigare e allontanato


E allora non ti resta che stare a guardare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Se rimane qualcosa.. Di sto passo


Il problema semmai è che se tua mamma ha bisogno di attingere ai suoi risparmi ma se li sono mangiati gli altri come fate?


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Infatti lui è super deciso. (sta già cercando una casa.. Grande.. E organizzando il trasloco di lei.. Ma in caso si metta seriamente nei guai, pensate che ci rimetta anch io? Intendo la legge viene anche sui miei beni?


Non penso che potrebbe rivalersi sui tuoi beni almeno che tu non dia qualche garanzia in caso di richiesta di mutuo o finanziamenti vari....il rischio è sicuramente che continuando ad andare a chiedere a tua mamma poi questa finisca la sua liquidità e che data l'età nel momento del bisogno questa si rivolga a te per spese varie che potrebbero nascere per lei.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2023)

*Dispositivo dell'art. 433 Codice Civile*
Fonti → Codice Civile → LIBRO PRIMO - Delle persone e della famiglia → Titolo XIII - Degli alimenti
All'obbligo di prestare gli alimenti(1) sono tenuti, nell'ordine(2):

1) il coniuge [51, 156](3);
2) i figli [legittimi o legittimati o naturali o adottivi] anche adottivi, e, in loro mancanza, i discendenti prossimi [, anche naturali](4);
3) i genitori [279] e, in loro mancanza, gli ascendenti prossimi; gli adottanti(5);
4) i generi e le nuore [434];
5) il suocero e la suocera(6);
6) i fratelli e le sorelle germani o unilaterali, con precedenza dei germani sugli unilaterali [439](7).
ART. PRECEDENTEART. SUCCESSIVO

*Note*
(1) Gli alimenti legali sono prestazioni di assistenza materiale dovute per legge alla persona che si trova in stato di bisogno economico (così Bianca). Essi trovano la loro fonte, anche costituzionale, nel dovere di solidarietà (art. 2 Cost.).
Il diritto che ne consegue è un diritto personalissimo, intrasmissibile, irrinunciabile ed imprescrittibile (secondo il dettato dell'art. 2934 del c.c., co. II), inalienabile ed impignorabile; viene qualificato come obbligazione di durata.

(2) Deve precisarsi come l'obbligo gravi _in primis_ in capo al donatario (art. 437 del c.c., art. 769 del c.c.), ed anche - nel solo caso di adozione di persone maggiori d'età - in capo all'adottante ex art. 436 del c.c..
L'elencazione tassativa non vige imperativamente per l'alimentando, il quale potrà ben rivolgersi a chi - tra gli obbligati - gli offra maggiori garanzie di adempimento.

(3) L'obbligo alimentare perdura finché vi è il matrimonio (quindi anche in caso di separazione); in caso di divorzio esso viene a cessare, ma potrà essere sostituito dall'assegno divorzile.

(4) Sono inclusi tutti gli adottivi: tanto gli adottati dopo la maggiore età, quanto i minori adottati in casi particolari.
Il d.lgs. 28 dicembre 2013, n. 154, a decorrere dal 7 febbraio 2014, ha totalmente parificato i figli naturali a quelli legittimi.

(5) L'obbligo alimentare dei genitori è sussidiario, almeno temporalmente e limitatamente all'ampiezza degli effetti, rispetto all'obbligo di mantenimento (che sussisterà finché i figli non siano in grado di provvedere a se stessi, soddisfacendo ogni esigenza di vita, mentre gli alimenti dipendono dal bisogno e sono finalizzati al soddisfacimento di esigenze più elementari).

(6) L'affinità deriva solo da matrimonio e non da adozione.


(7) Stante la totale equiparazione tra fratelli (di cui alla legge n. 219 del 10 dicembre 2012), sono inclusi i figli nati fuori dal matrimonio e quelli il cui rapporto derivi da adozione piena (cd. legittimante).

https://www.brocardi.it/codice-civile/libro-primo/titolo-xiii/art433.html


----------



## Miky75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli so’ figli.
> Non vi è una acquisizione automatica di paternità.


Certo ma quando mio fratello fa la spesa la. Farà per tutti.. Senza dire "questo x. Me, quello x voi".. Che casino


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Certo ma quando mio fratello fa la spesa la. Farà per tutti.. Senza dire "questo x. Me, quello x voi".. Che casino


Non credo che il problema sia contare i grammi di pasta eh…


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Certo ma quando mio fratello fa la spesa la. Farà per tutti.. Senza dire "questo x. Me, quello x voi".. Che casino


Il problema è che deve pagare la spesa?


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2023)

è pur sempre un problema


----------



## Vera (7 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Certo ma quando mio fratello fa la spesa la. Farà per tutti.. Senza dire "questo x. Me, quello x voi".. Che casino


Mi sembra logico. Mica va a fare l'Erasmus.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Certo ma quando mio fratello fa la spesa la. Farà per tutti.. Senza dire "questo x. Me, quello x voi".. Che casino


ma senza tanti casini, perchè non fate un fondo spese ipotizzando che tra qualche anno tua mamma potrebbe avere bisogno di una badante? fai un conto deposito magari


----------



## Miky75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma senza tanti casini, perchè non fate un fondo spese ipotizzando che tra qualche anno tua mamma potrebbe avere bisogno di una badante? fai un conto deposito magari


Chi mette i soldi? I miei fratelli chiedono sempre a mia mamma.. Ma. Figurati..



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che deve pagare la spesa?


Solo? Scuole, trasporti, vestiario.. Cavolate varie di questi 3 adolescenti non suoi.. Lasciamo stare.. Lui è Operaio!



omicron ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia contare i grammi di pasta eh…


Fosse solo la pastahai figli adolescenti?.. Ad es. La patente.. Chi la pagherà..


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Fosse solo la pastahai figli adolescenti?.. Ad es. La patente.. Chi la pagherà..


Hanno una madre che dici che lavora anche se poco ed un padre, certe spese se le devono dividere loro 
Comunque per me restano anche fatti suoi eh
Metti in chiaro che tu stai fuori


----------



## Miky75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che non abbia valutato attentamente?


Il fatto che ha una gran fretta..



omicron ha detto:


> Hanno una madre che dici che lavora anche se poco ed un padre, certe spese se le devono dividere loro
> Comunque per me restano anche fatti suoi eh
> Metti in chiaro che tu stai fuori


Sto fuori ma ne sono sempre penalizzato.. Da una vita.. Tieni conto che è il 2 fratello che si separa con figli.. Il. 1.chiede ancora soldi a mia madre



omicron ha detto:


> *Dispositivo dell'art. 433 Codice Civile*
> Fonti → Codice Civile → LIBRO PRIMO - Delle persone e della famiglia → Titolo XIII - Degli alimenti
> All'obbligo di prestare gli alimenti(1) sono tenuti, nell'ordine(2):
> 
> ...


Me se I FIGLI SONO MINORI E IL CONIUGE NON HA SOLDI.. COSÌ IL GENITORE.. TOCCA CHE PROVVEDA IO.. E SE CONTRAGGONO DEBITI..??? Ha già 1 finanziaria mio fratello.. Ufff


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2023)

Ripeto che io metterei tutto in chiaro su quello che penso
Poi me ne tirerei fuori 
Sono tutte persone adulte non puoi impedire loro di fare cazzate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Me se I FIGLI SONO MINORI E IL CONIUGE NON HA SOLDI.. COSÌ IL GENITORE.. TOCCA CHE PROVVEDA IO.. E SE CONTRAGGONO DEBITI..??? Ha già 1 finanziaria mio fratello.. Ufff


Si ma non ha 12 anni...
Ne ha 30 di più...
Mica è colpa tua se non da fare 2 conti...
Regalagli una calcolatrice un blocco e 2 penne una rossa e una blu...
Sul blocco annota entrate/uscite...
E poi dovrebbe capire...che non potrà mai mantenere una mini squadra di calcio...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2023)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma non ha 12 anni...
> Ne ha 30 di più...
> Mica è colpa tua se non da fare 2 conti...
> Regalagli una calcolatrice un blocco e 2 penne una rossa e una blu...
> ...


Mi sembra il consiglio migliore.


----------



## Miky75 (Domenica alle 12:12)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma non ha 12 anni...
> Ne ha 30 di più...
> Mica è colpa tua se non da fare 2 conti...
> Regalagli una calcolatrice un blocco e 2 penne una rossa e una blu...
> ...


Lui a parole dice che ce la farà (salvo poi chiedere a mia madre).. Purtroppo lei dice di essere impotente e di non poter non aiutare i figli.. Siamo in una famiglia disfunziinali, lo. Ammetto.. Poca testa tutti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Domenica alle 12:48)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Lui a parole dice che ce la farà (salvo poi chiedere a mia madre).. Purtroppo lei dice di essere impotente e di non poter non aiutare i figli.. Siamo in una famiglia disfunziinali, lo. Ammetto.. Poca testa tutti


La nuova compagna?
Allora cerca soltanto un bancomat...


----------



## massy (Giovedì alle 13:44)

Miky75 ha detto:


> Lui a parole dice che ce la farà (salvo poi chiedere a mia madre).. Purtroppo lei dice di essere impotente e di non poter non aiutare i figli.. Siamo in una famiglia disfunziinali, lo. Ammetto.. Poca testa tutti


Se chiede un aiuto x aiutare la compagna mi dà la sensazione che sia solo x aiutare lei e i figli e non perché sente la responsabilità .
Quoto Giulia sull'esigenza di un aiuto economico


----------



## Miky75 (Ieri alle 12:10)

massy ha detto:


> Se chiede un aiuto x aiutare la compagna mi dà la sensazione che sia solo x aiutare lei e i figli e non perché sente la responsabilità .
> Quoto Giulia sull'esigenza di un aiuto economico


Ha sempre chiesto aiuto e mettendosi con questa si infognera ancor di più.


----------

